# [GeForce 8400 GS] chauffe meme en ne faisant rien

## yohann

bonjour,

j'ai un petite souci et je ne sais pas vraiment coment régler ça.

j'ai une carte gigabyte GeForce 8400 Gs avec dissipation passive de la chaleur (pas de ventilo).

Dans une tour fermé et ventillé correctement.

mais la carte est vraiment très chaude tout le temps et pas seulement lorque j'utilise les fonctions 3D.

J'ai installé nvclock pour obtenir plus d'information, le résultat est plutot alarmant la carte ne descent jamais en dessous de 90°C.

et apres une petite partie de TAspring on attein les 111°C.

j'ai essyer d'underclocker un peu la carte pour voir si je pouvais résoudre le probleme.

```
yohann@mao ~ $ nvclock -r

Your nVidia Geforce 8400GS has been restored to its original clocks

Memory clock:    400.000 MHz

GPU clock:    459.000 MHz

yohann@mao ~ $ nvclock -s

Card:       nVidia Geforce 8400GS

Card number:    1

Mode      GPU Clock   Memory Clock

Coolbits 2D:    459.000 MHz   400.000 MHz

Coolbits 3D:    459.000 MHz   400.000 MHz

Current:    459.000 MHz   399.600 MHz

yohann@mao ~ $ nvclock -T

nVidia Geforce 8400GS

=> GPU temperature: 95C

```

voila ce que j'ai par défaut

ensuite je divise les vitesse d'horloge gpu et mémoire par plus que 2:

```
nvclock -n 200 -m 200

Requested memory clock:    200.000 MHz

Requested core clock:       200.000 MHz

Adjusted Coolbits 2D/3D clocks on a nVidia Geforce 8400GS

Memory clock:    200.000 MHz

GPU clock:    200.000 MHz

yohann@mao ~ $ nvclock -s

Card:       nVidia Geforce 8400GS

Card number:    1

Mode      GPU Clock   Memory Clock

Coolbits 2D:    200.000 MHz   200.000 MHz

Coolbits 3D:    200.000 MHz   200.000 MHz

Current:    198.000 MHz   199.800 MHz

yohann@mao ~ $ nvclock -T

nVidia Geforce 8400GS

=> GPU temperature: 95C

```

Je comprend que la temperature monte pendant une partie de spring.

mais que la carte soit aussi chaude après une nuit ou l'ordi est résté allumé mais inutilisé, ça m'étonne.

j'ai l'impression, que la carte tourne toujours a fond quelque soit l'utilisation que j'en fais

(la vittesse Current de nvclock -s est toujours plus ou moins la vitesse max que je regle).

comment faire en sorte que la carte ne chauffe que lorsque je m'en sert svp

----------

## ghoti

 *yohann wrote:*   

> j'ai une carte gigabyte GeForce 8400 Gs avec dissipation passive de la chaleur (pas de ventilo).
> 
> Dans une tour fermé et ventillé correctement.

 

On voit mal le rapport avec Gentoo. A mon avis, c'est un sujet qui aurait plus sa place sur un forum hardware  :Wink: 

M'enfin, puisque j'ai une 9600GT passive, je comprends ton émoi  :Wink: 

En fait, cette histoire de "fanless", c'est un peu (beaucoup) de l'arnaque : il faut que ta tour soit vraiment, mais alors VRAIMENT bien ventilée pour que la CG reste dans tes températures raisonnables !

Je confirme tes niveaux de température.

Perso, ces niveaux ne me plaisaient pas du tout, même si elle restent dans les specs nvidia !

Je lui ai donc collé un ventilo de récup que j'ai bricolé pour le faire tourner le plus lentement possible (ma hantise, c'est le bruit !   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

Et là, c'est miraculeux : vu le rad gigantesque, la t° dégringole instantanément de 50° facile!

Avec la canicule d'aujourd'hui (30° dans mon bureau), nvclock me donne 41° ...

Mais bon, c'est la dernière fois que j'achète une CG passive (du moins avec la technologie actuelle) : si c'est pour devoir quand même bricoler des ventilos sur le côté, je n'en vois décidément pas l'intérêt  :Sad: 

[EDIT] Tiens, je viens de mettre à fond le potar du ventilo et je tombe à 38° !

A comparer au northbridge (43°), aux cores (50°) et aux disques (39° et 40°)

Ca confirme bien que le "passif", c'est génial ... avec un ventilo ...  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Il faut relativiser : la température que sort nvclock, c'est celle du core du chip nvidia. 95° ça me semble très raisonnable pour une carte fanless.

En même temps, je bosse dans un labo d'images de synthèses, et les cartes que je vois elles sont jamais ni fanless ni silencieuses... loin de là   :Twisted Evil:  .

----------

## ghoti

C'est ce que je disais : c'est dans les specs nvidia, donc normal ... si on peut dire   :Confused: 

N'empêche, un core à 90/100°, cela te laisse un rad à 60/70° à l'air ambiant, et tout ça sans faire tourner le moindre space_invader ( :Laughing: )

Le pouce n'apprécie pas forcément même s'il est vrai qu'il n'est pas poli de mettre ses doigts partout  :Wink: 

----------

## yohann

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> On voit mal le rapport avec Gentoo. A mon avis, c'est un sujet qui aurait plus sa place sur un forum hardware 
> 
> 

 

en fait je précisais les specs de ventilation du boitier pour être plus précis.

je reformule la question:

est ce normale que la carte graphique chauffe (c'est a dire que le GPU soit solicité par gentoo) même lorsque le pc est en veille et ne fait pas de 3D.

a vous lire c'est normal. (mais je ne comprend pas vraiment pourquoi...)

donc je vais récupérer une vieux ventilo qui traine et essayer de le coller sur le rad de la CG fanless. (que j'avais choisie fanless car je n'ai pas de gros besoins graphique et une hantise du bruit).

merci à tout les 2 pour vos réponses

----------

## anigel

Pour être tout à fait clair : oui ce sont des valeurs normales pour une carte fanless. Ce n'est pas très satisfaisant de se dire que le coeur du chip atteint ces températures, mais c'est le prix à payer pour avoir du matériel totalement silencieux. Ensuite, une solution intermédiaire, c'est de choisir un boîtier extrêmement bien ventilé. Ainsi ta carte est refroidie en même temps que le reste de ta config. C'est cette option que j'ai choisie par exemple, pour ma 8600GT SILENT.

Et rassure-toi : ces cartes sont conçues pour fonctionner à ces températures, tu ne risque pas de la "griller" : en cas de pépin elles ralentissent automatiquement.

----------

## philius

je confirme pour le refroidissement passif

ma simple carte geforce 6200 est à 65degré au repos

comme toi j'en ai un peu marre des ventilateurs

déjà la 3eme carte ou j'ai soit un ventilo qui lache soit il devient trop bruyant (même en le nettoyant)

pour le passif, un radiateur "haut de gamme" + des ventilateurs dans le boitier en extraction peut être une bonne idée

maintenant  je n'ai pas de soucis d'affichage ( je dois monter à 75degré avec un jeu)

par contre pour une une carte plus puissante, qui pourrait chauffer encore plus

je ferai attention quand même (j'ai une 6600 gt qui a terminé à la poubelle, le ventilo hs)

le refroidissement est la pour le gpu mais aussi pour la mémoire intégrée à la carte...

----------

## guilc

Ouais, heu, normales pour du fanless, je sais pas, ça me semble beaucoup quand même...

Pour comparaison, au boulot, j'ai une Quadro FX1700 fanless (sisi !) => nvidia-settings m'indique le core à 56°

Chez moi, une Quadro NVS 290 fanless aussi => nvidia settings m'indique un core à 55°

Valeurs en idle ou presque (juste bureau 3D)

La valeur de coupure semble être 115°

bref, ça me semble bien chaud vos valeurs !

----------

## philius

je suis d'accord avec toi

ca me parrait beaucoup

mais bon c'est la constatation aujourd'hui

ma geforce tourne a 350mhz pour le gpu et 450mhz pour la mèmoire

ce qui n'est pas énorme

et cela depuis environ un an sans soucis

----------

